# Wife vs. Flex



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Wife's car i meant :thumb:

So, washing stage :

AB Magicfoam with 10ml of supermafrasol to degrease.










Pretty clean, was washed last week and only saw a light rain



















Foam doing it's job










Dodo and Sonus green










Roof










Trunk and upper lateral sides










Hood










Lower sides



















Washed again










My first detail with a rotary 










Healthy levels










IPA










Menz 3.02 on LC orange










50/50


























































































































































Removed the number plate to polish behind it :argie:










The horror !




























Flex 1 - Ceramic CC 0




























Key scratches 1 - Flex 0  (If i ever saw one person doing that i would cut off his arm :devil: )

















































































































































Since it's a daily driver 100% was not intended, deeper scratches were reduced but not removed since i expect to polish it again next year it was pointless to sacrifice more clear coat.




































































































Reduced with 3000 Megs Unigrit



















Bird drops baked in the sun, lovely !



































































































































































Fast forward to the finished product (no LSP)
































































Thank you for reading, hope you enjoyed the pictures


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work there, great correction.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Very, very nice level of correction there mate!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

superb thanks for putting this on here as its always great to see what can be achieved,tell me what kind of machine polisher is that? many thanks.stu


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Excelent work there, lovely finish!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

good little write up & great work!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb stuff...:thumb:
Let us know what lsp you end up putting on and some pics would be great:wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic correction work mate. That paint was some of the worst i've seen.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work you done...looks great..


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work!
It looks better than brand new..


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

Very good correction, superb skills, congrats !


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

some great 50/50 shots there!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding correction there!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work mate


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Top job, loving it.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Some great 50/50 shots. A complete transformation. Superb!


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great turnaround. Some cracking 50:50s  Your wife's got to be pleased with the condition of the car now.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great save :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work and really good write up :thumb: No chance wet sanding the large key mark on the rear wing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice to see someone doing a 'real' correction on a 'used' car for once :thumb:

Lovely work, nice reflections. The Flex is an awesome piece of kit isn't it!! makes correction a breeze 

Well done


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

brilliant job there, what did you use after the menz 3.02 to refine, and what rotory method do you use?


----------



## clodola (Feb 24, 2011)

Excellent work, can I ask a novice Q: if you use the two bucket method to wash her how long will the car paint work last till the swirls return?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for the kind words, it means a lot.

A few words about the products and technique :

I used the Flex PE 14-2 with menzerna 3.02 on LC orange for correction followed by menzerna 106FA and 3M Ultrafina on white. On a normal paint i would have used Ultrafina on Sonus red pad or LC black but since this was a ceramic coat it needed a bit of extra cut even on refining.

The rotary technique used was Zenith with the Zenith point at 1800rpm (speed 5)

For wet sanding i only had unigrit 3000 so it did almost nothing on the larger scratches, like key marks. 

LSP at the moment is CG Blitz, it will be followed up by Zymol Concours.


Clodola - it should last a long time until the swirls come back, after 1 year of washing you should only have very light swirls. But i would recommend using AB Magicfoam as it will clean the car without the need of 2BM, if the car is washed often.

Thank you again, i'm glad you liked it


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very ver y nice work indeedie!!!


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great work, excellent finish.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb work! :thumb:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice correction there ! Good work as usual  :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Bloody hell that's quite a transformation... well done pal :thumb:


----------



## Danbo (Sep 12, 2006)

Fantastic! Really impressive!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Top work there my friend great finish :thumb:


----------



## jobbo123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Top job there dude, you sure you wanna give it back to the wife!


----------



## shah (Nov 9, 2008)

Just love the 50/50 shots turned out really well :thumb:


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome 50/50 pics. Great work on a great car! :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

excellent work, it looks a lot better now


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Thats a cracking finish you got there


----------



## kschung (Aug 10, 2008)

Fantastic work


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking finish and a lot of work there.

Did the Wife notice?


----------



## eurodriver (May 9, 2010)

looks like someone drove the car into the bushes to get all those scratches! nice correction on it! love the paint


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

That looks great mate. Can i ask what do you use the ipa for ?? Mite seem a dum question to some i know.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Simply awesome!


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

G style said:


> That looks great mate. Can i ask what do you use the ipa for ?? Mite seem a dum question to some i know.


To clean up the polish residue in order to check if the defects were corrected 

Thank you again guys :argie:


----------



## cdi guy (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow,before finding this site i would have said that car needed a respray to fix that paintwork.Your a Master at work my man.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you, i'm glad you enjoyed watching


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovely finish my friend and the 50:50s are awsome!
Take care!


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

What a difference!
Great work.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you !


----------



## atd (May 28, 2011)

I love how flat the Merc paint work is - that looks simply stunning, top job


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

:thumb:King of Correction:thumb:

Sper ca sotia va fi vesnic recunoscatoare:lol:

Cheers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning results there mate, can't wait to work on the C series this weekend.


----------



## akbarirfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Woah great job!!!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Brilliant job, that was in a mess.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you very much guys, it means a lot !


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

mbrad_26 said:


> :thumb:King of Correction:thumb:
> 
> Sper ca sotia va fi vesnic recunoscatoare:lol:
> 
> Cheers


Now she doesn't want to go to the car wash anymore so it's my job to :detailer:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work matey :thumb:

Some good camera shots too


----------



## Mickiemcfist (May 19, 2011)

Great job! what was she washing it with? a yard-brush?


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

If Steve can teach me to do this as well as you have on 19th June then I'll be well chuffed. The flake in that paint just exploded. I think jealous is the word.:wave:


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Mickiemcfist said:


> Great job! what was she washing it with? a yard-brush?


It may seem that way but, no  
She never touched the car herself, was only washed at various car washes and that shows their quality after 3 years of weekly washing


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

steveineson said:


> If Steve can teach me to do this as well as you have on 19th June then I'll be well chuffed. The flake in that paint just exploded. I think jealous is the word.:wave:


I've learned by reading and watching videos, not that i am saying that taking lessons is pointless, but it shows that it's not as hard as it seems 

My advice is : take your time, even if you do 1 panel each day, take your time and enjoy the process


----------

